# Forum > News > Community Chat > Gaming Chat > [How-To] Dragon Age Inquisition. War Room skip Mission timers

## Matis02

Hey Guys,

Just a quick one. The war room timers for mission reports can be skipped by changing your system time to represent the time needed for completion.

If mission needs 2 hours to finish, adjust your desktop clock ahead by 2 hours and walla mission completed. Rinse and Repeat. (You can put the time back to normal after completing the mission).

Thank you.


Also you can scale mountains easier if you go into tactical view move the AI up a mountain and swap to him.

----------

